# Storage suggestions for a motorhome garage!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I know I have probably asked this question before but as the delivery day for getting our new MH looms nearer, we are now getting motivated to be all prepared for our new pride and joy.

This will be our first MH with a garage (2 door access) and we are keen to have it organised properly, with easy access to everything we store in there. Any handy tips on how to organise the garage would be useful, along with where to purchase such items from? 

I bought hubby 2 Gelert hanging pocket organisers for Christmas that look like they may be useful but apart from those, we haven't really come across any other good storage ideas. We dont fancy stacking boxes as that means you have got to move everything in order to get to the bottom boxes - and we want everything to be readily and easily accessible. Any photogrpahs of any ingenious solutions would be welcome too.

I look forwared to reading your replies and suggestions.  

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi Sue

Here are some pics of my garage area. The wood work is Swift standard spec, but I have added a waste bin, some wire baskets and also a bit of rubber matting here and there. I do not think the carpentry would be too hard for anyone in the trade if a copy of the Swift was needed.

Also, a look at places like Lakeland, Betterware and so on may give some ideas. For example, there are some plastic shoe storers that would be easy to fit to the wooden walls of the garage and could be used for alsorts of things.

Russell

Edit - here is a link that might give some ideas.

http://www.aplaceforeverything.co.uk/


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russell considering you have the same garages as us and you full time you wana see how full and messy our garages is and we only use the van for once a month.

I am after a few ideas to keep our garage tidy. Only problem is it often has 3/4 Mountain bikes in it + the rest of our junk. I dont know how people manage without a garage?


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Those plastic boxes are on offer in Morrisons at £2.50 each or five for a tenner. They are so useful. One is full of dog food, another full of sponges, polish, shampoo etc. I also have an ASDA green basket that somehow ended up in there and that holds 12 bottles of wine securely.

The pic is quite old Richard but generally speaking, it is still the same, with the addition of an ironing board, two sunbed things and usually some planks of wood, although these are under the wheels at present.

I would also advise some of those elastic luggage strap things - I use these attached to screws to stop the deck chairs and so on flying about!

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm eagerly awaiting delivery of my Hymer which has a small garage. It will be fitted with the Fiamma cargo bars,which have sliding eyes on a rail on each side. I intend to secure some large plastic lidded boxes on ons side with ratchet straps and the folding bikes secured by straps on the other side. Also a couple of tent tidy pockets for odds and ends. Larger and longer objects can be secured with ball bungees.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our Hymer has the rails and sliding eyes for securing heavy items like bikes.

I have made a false floor that slides into the slots. 

It is in seven pieces and they can be shuffled to make space for the eyes if needed.

Underneath the false floor we store all those odd items like leveling blocks, tyre grip mats, cables, parasol & etc.

We found it almost impossible to store things like crates of wine and food on top of all that clutter which is why I had the brilliant idea of the false floor.

It is strong enough to take the weight of the sound gear I cart around to gigs for our Welsh folk group.

Use block board or marine ply as chipboard wouldn't take the strain.

I used lengths of aluminium strip screwed to the edges to run in the channels.

I ought to have patented the idea!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

*Organising M/H Garages*

Have just been to look at our N&B Flair 7100 which has a large garage.

I am seeking thoughts, ideas, pictures etc how to organise things within it.

One bike but as this comes apart i may put it in a cycle bag.

Please share your ideas as I know some have some really good ones.

Thanks


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you want to put in there?
Pushka sleeps in ours & we have coat hooks (always the type with three screws) & a selection of plastic crates that lift in & out depending on the activities we're off to do - ski, climb, surf etc.
Our main extravagance was a made to measure aliminium box (waterproof & strong enough to stand on) that acts as; wet gear store, coffee table, step ladder (for the awning) and a place to put things we don't want Pushka to eat :lol: or potentially dangerous things like ice axes.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue, I'll bet your getting excite at the impending arrival of your new MH. We are on to our second one with a garage and my word the garage does make a big difference. Our new van has walk round bed which is great, but the downside is small wardrobes. As we go away for many months at a time we need more hanging space for our clothes.

Then I had the bright idea of fixed a hanging rail on one side of the garage and dividing the garage with a curtain wardrobe depth in from one of the doors. Now we have a fabulous wardrobe for all our, well Mary's clothes, which can be access from one of the garage doors or from within the garage by pulling the curtain back. I have fixed hanging pockets on either side of the wardrobe for shoe ect.

In order to get good fixings in the garage wall I first fitted these fixings and then screwed into them.

www.screwfix.com/prods/11923/Fixings/Cavity-Fixings/Metal-RediDrivas-35mm-Pack-of-100

Hope Iv'e been of some help

Wobby


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Garage Storage*

Hi Sue,

On my m/h, I divided the garage into upper and lower sections using an 8ft x 4ft sheet of external plywood 9mm thick originally but now 12mm thick cut into 3 separate sections.

The two sections at the door sides were hinged originally tied to the central section. You could then flip these up (after shifting the stuff on top) and gain access to the lower sections which held all the dirtier stuff - awning bag, windbreak, spare wheel, tools, washing lines etc.

The top section was then available to take all the other bits and bobs in Tesco type baskets and the nearside was used to take 2 folding electric bikes. You may notice a hinged panel in the middle bit which was for locating and retaining a mobile a/c unit when we went to Portugal.
Never needed it!

There is a photo of some of the contents and believe it or not, it all fits in including the bikes.

Alan's m/h garage photos

Hope this gives you some more ideas.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A garage is for the storage of vehicles, not clutter!! (Well perhaps a little)


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you Guys & Girls with garages not have to worry about the weight of your vehicles?!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Locker*

Clive

What size bikes are they?

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh you all put us to shame  

We have a wonderful garage that we wouldn't be without, it is one of those where any burglar would think another had been there before him and not bother. 

But we know where everything is and it all has its place. We use the large boxes on wheels as they can be pulled too and fro for easy access and you can see through them as to their contents. 

We have summer and winter boxes so we can just swap them over from shed to garage. 

We put a length of 2" x 6" plank along the back wall which we screwed strong hooks, this proved very useful for helping to secure bike rack on to outer back wall when 3 bikes in there just became a pain to get in and out each time we wanted to use them. 

Just remember things jump in there and do not say happily just sitting on hooks, the bungy things do work brilliantly with the hooks and keep chairs etc safe against the walls. 

Good luck with it, it took us 2 years to get ours settled and there are still changes every 6 months or so. 

Mandy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Invicta said:


> Do you Guys & Girls with garages not have to worry about the weight of your vehicles?!


I think most of us with garages have upgraded weight allowance, mine is a twin wheeler rear axle 3500 front 2000 MAM 5300 train 7000

Wobby


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The smaller bike is a MONKEY with a 108cc engine and my Janet loves it.
The larger bike is an APE with a 115 cc engine and I can ride it OK without looking too daft (I am 6'2"). But I have just bought a CCM FT35S which is 400cc and is to replace the APE. Its better for my long legs. The APE is rare, has a performance tuning kit fitted from new and cost me £3500 new. (ouch!)
Its available if someone wants to tempt me.

Weights

MONKEY 75kg 
APE 94kg
CCM 132kg (dry weight 126kg)

I weighed the Monkey and the Ape wheel at a time using the bathroom scales.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thank you Sonesta for asking this question. I did ask the same question some months ago,but was met with some unpleasant comments from a few pedants. I think it was because I had asked it on 2 other sites. 
Anyway moan over,the photos that contributors have submitted are excellent and also some of the written suggestions. I am avers to drilling the vehicle so any way to avoid this will be welcome to me. I also think that for light hangin loads the stick on hooks with High bond tape from Screwfix may be useful.
When I have my vehicle I will submit some pictures for others to examine.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Clive - that an hour of my life I'll never get back :lol: 

Liked the look of your machine - so I typed Monkey & Motorbike into google...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hi Clive 

Can we please have a pic of the helicopter on the roof??? 

This monkey/ape gets on the bathroom scales with both wheels/feet at a time!!!

Geoff


----------

